#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Fasten - wie haltet ihr's damit? >

## mämchen

Morgen beginnt die "Fastenzeit".  
Von meinem Elternhaus her kannte ich das nicht, bis ich in der katholischen Familie meines Mannes aufgenommen wurde, wo aus religiösen Gründen, bei manchen Familienmitgliedern auch nur halbherzig, gefastet wurde.  
In meinem heutigen Umfeld habe ich viele Menschen, die die Fastenzeit aus ganz anderen Gründen einhalten: zum Entschlacken, zum Abnehmen, um sich oder anderen zu beweisen, dass es auch ohne Kaffee/Schokolade/Fleisch/Alkohol usw. geht.  
Ich selbst hätte einiges, dem ich noch "entsagen" könnte. Die Religion ist es nicht unbedingt, die mich darüber nachdenken läßt, eher ein Gemisch aus vielen Gedanken.  
Vorhin also habe ich mich entschlossen, alles "zu fasten", was ich für gewöhnlich *nach dem Abendessen* noch so zu mir nehme, und ich muß euch sagen, dass sich da wirklich schlechte Gewohnheiten breit gemacht haben. Die möchte ich angehen. 
Nebeneffekt wäre eine beschleunigte Gewichtsabnahme, aber angefangen abzunehmen habe ich schon, mein Ziel ist: keine Genuß- und Nahrungsmittel mehr nach dem Abendbrot, weil es ungesund ist!   :h_hit_3:   :zm_movies:   :Prost mit Wein:   
Habt auch ihr euch Ziele gesetzt, die realisierbar sind? 
Neugierige Grüsse 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

hallo ute, 
na dann drück ich dir mal die daumen, dass das alles so klappt, wie du dir das vornimmst.
ich gehöre keiner religionsrichtung an (außer vielleicht wicca, aber das kann ich nicht ausleben) und von daher hat das fasten für mich keinen wert.
ich würde das richtige fasten wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht durchhalten, dafür sorgt mein blutdruck und dementsprechend der kreislauf.
alles was du *nach* dem abendbrot zu dir nimmst? dann musst du aber aufpassen, dass du das nicht *vor* dem abendbrot zu dir nimmst  :Grin:  
ansonsten ess ich halt im mom etwas weniger, da ich nicht mehr so viel appetit habe.
außerdem versuche ich, meinen schmerzmittelkonsum einzudämmen. das ist für mich auch wie fasten  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Fasten ist nicht gut für mich,da ich sowiso nur einmal am Tag was Esse ,das ist bei mir schon von Kindheit an so.Ich bin kein Frühstück oder Abendessen gewohnt,meine Ärztin meint immer wenn man so wenig isst müsste man Dünner sein,mittags ein Teller dann ist schon Schluss.
Grüssle gaby

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Früher zu meinen katholischen Internatszeiten (1986 - 1989) haben die Nonnen sich streng daran gehalten, wir als Schülerinnen mußten in der Zeit immer auf unseren Fernsehabend verzichten, war eh nur einmal die Woche, beim Essen gab es vermehrt Quarkauflauf, Milchreis und so ein Kram, nur einmal die Woche Fleisch und es wurde zu den sonst ca. 12 mal beten pro Tag noch ca. 5 x mehr gebetet und das mir, ich war als einzige Evangelische anfangs dort! 
In meiner Familie waren - bis auf meinen Vater - alle evangelisch und später meine "Stief"-Mum, sie war schon ewig nicht mehr in der Kirche drin und vorher auch evangelisch. Ich kenne das also von meinen Eltern gar nicht, mein Vater ist zwar noch in der Kirche und zahlt brav, aber mehr macht er auch nicht. Wir sind auch alle nicht so "heuchlerisch" drauf und gehen an Weihnachten in die Kirche, ich kenne viele, die sagen, naja also an Weihnachten muß man aber in die Kirche gehen! Aha, muß man wirklich, wenn man das ganze restliche Jahr da auch nicht hingeht und nicht dran glaubt?? 
Was ich wohl kenne, ist das berühmte Fischessen am heutigen Aschermittwoch, aber eher auch Genußgründen und nicht um die Fastenzeit einzuläuten. Denn der Edelfisch Zander oder Lachs hat auch nichts mehr mit der Fastenzeit zu tun! 
Später in meinem Leben habe ich 4 Wochen gefastet unter ärztlicher Aufsicht und 15 kg verloren, das hatte aber alles nichts mit Kirche zu tun, sondern war rein gesundheitlich bedingt. War hart, hat aber geholfen und der Nebeneffekt war eben auch die Gewichtsabnahme.  
Da ich - auch bedingt durch die Internatszeit - mit Kirche nichts am Hut habe, aus ihr ausgetreten bin, direkt bevor ich mein erstes Gehalt in meiner Ausbildung bekam, an nicht wirklich was glaube und mein Genußmittel Nikotin zur Zeit noch nicht aufgeben kann bzw. möchte, werde ich in Richtung Fasten nichts tun.  
Sowas wie Ute macht, finde ich gut, aber da ich eh abends nach dem Abendessen nichts mehr esse außer mal einen Apfel oder einen Johurt, fällt das für mich auch aus. Chips, Süßigkeiten und Alkohol habe ich sowieso verbannt abends, Alkohol gab es Donnerstag am Weiberkarneval, seitdem habe ich wieder nichts mehr getrunken. Das mache ich aber aus Diätgründen und nicht wegen Fastenzeit.  
Alles in allem denke ich, daß man öfter mal im Jahr bewußt auf etwas verzichten sollte und nicht nur an den 40 Tagen, die die Kirche den Verzicht vorschreibt. Schließlich liebe ich meinen Mann auch nicht nur am Valentinstag besonders doll, sondern das ganze Jahr über und so ist es für mich halt auch mit der Fastenzeit! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Callista

Ich habe mir diese Jahr mal wieder was vorgenommen für die Fastenzeit, allerdings nicht aus religiösen Gründen sondern weil es für mich jetzt einfach ein guter Starttag war. Bis Ostern ist alles Süße verbannt und vor allem die Nascherei nach dem Abendessen lass ich weg (oder versuchs zumindest), ist nämlich eine ganz schlechte Angewohnheit... Ziel der ganzen Sache ist endlich etwas abnehmen. Mal schauen was daraus wird.

----------


## mämchen

@Lucy: Wicca hab ich erst mal googeln müssen, aber es hat was!  *Vor* dem Abendessen hab ich überhaupt keine Probs, aber so zwei Std. *danach* erfaßt mich eine gewissen Unruhe, ich suche. An guten Tagen bleibts bei Karotte oder Apfel, aber sehr oft muss es Schokolade sein. Oder süße Kekse. Ich bin satt, der Blutzucker ist in Ordnung, es besteht keine Notwendigkeit, zu essen - und trotzdem stehe ich wie unter einem Zwang! Dies soll mein Fasten, mein bewußter Verzicht, sein. Hört sich vielleicht einfach oder sogar lächerlich an, aber für mich persönlich ist es wie für andere, die z. B. aufs Rauchen verzichten/sich abgewöhnen wollen. 
@Brava: mit nur einer Mahlzeit am Tag käme ich nicht aus, dazu esse ich zu gerne. Das Fasten, das ich meine, ist ein bewußter Verzicht auf etwas "lieb gewordenes", nicht auf etwas Notwendiges wie die einzige Mahlzeit des Tages; das könnte die Stunde fernsehen nach dem Frühstück sein oder das benutzen des Autos, wo man auch das Fahrrad nehmen könnte. 
@Andrea: erzwungenes Fasten, wie du es im Internat erlebt hast, erfüllt nicht seinen Sinn. Auch bei deinem letzten Absatz bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, ich empfinde den von der Kirche vorgegebenen Termin als "Merkpunkt", so ähnlich wie gute Vorsätze an Silvester. Während des Jahres muss sich dann schon ein Aufhänger finden, damit man noch mal damit anfängt. 
@Callista: genau, die schlechte Angewohnheit, schön, dass ich nicht alleine bin. Ich hoffe ja, wenn ich das tatsächlich bis Ostern durchhalte, dass ich dann nicht wieder in den alten Trott zurückfalle...
Erzähl doch ab und zu mal, wie es bei dir klappt - *toi toi toi* - 
Grüße an alle 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

@ute, 
ja stimmt, ich hätte das vielleicht erklären sollen. wicca wäre eine religion für mich, aber dafür braucht man sehr viel zeit und die bin ich im mom einfach nicht bereit zu investieren. 
ich drück dir ganz dolle die daumen und schicke dir etwas magie, damit es funktioniert. :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen liebe Ute! 
Sag, wenn Du abends Deinen BZ völlig im grünen Bereich hast und dann noch Süßes ißt (Schoki oder Kekse), geht der BZ doch eigentlich wieder in höhere Regionen, oder? Spritzt Du dann nochmal nach? 
Also diesen Vorsatz finde ich schon gut von Dir, durchführbar ist er auch, weiß nur nicht, was Deine familiy zu meinem Vorschlag sagen wird: 
Kaufe einfach keine Schoki und Kekse mehr, wenn Du selber backst, dann nicht mehr in Massen, denn wenn nichts in diversen Schränken lagert, kann man es auch nicht essen. Ich kaufe seit Monaten keine Schoki mehr, weil ich genau weiß, wenn sie im Haus ist, esse ich sie auch auf! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

@Lucy, danke; ein bißchen Magie ist nie verkehrt! 
@Andrea: Hast wieder mal eine kurze Nacht gehabt, gelle?
Ja, wenn der Zucker gut ist und ich esse, muß ich mir auch einen Bolus geben. Ist aber dank Pumpe nur ein bißchen Knöpfchen drücken, wie beim smsen! 
Und einkaufen geht bei uns liebend gerne mein Mann, der hat die größte Sorge, dass wir irgendetwas mal *nicht* im Hause haben könnten. So ist er auch völlig uneinsichtig, was sein Genußverhalten angeht, und wegen Gesundheit/Gewicht/Alkohol/Bewegung hatten wir schon unzählige - stets kurze - Diskussionen. Er blockt einfach ab. 
Hier könnten wir dann deinen Thread "Schlafstörungen" weiter führen... 
Liebe Grüße an einem sonnigen Morgen an alle Mitleser, :glasses_hand:   
Ute

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
also mit Religion habe ich nichts am Hut. Trotzdem werde ich dieses Jahr, wie die Jahre zuvor auch schon ,fasten, d.h. bei mir gibt es keine Süßigkeiten, keinen Alkohol, keine Zigaretten und kaum Fleisch, wobei mir letzteres immer am schwersten fällt. 
Da es die letzten Jahre immer ganz gut geklappt hat bin ich zuversichtlich das es diesesmal auch wieder hinhaut. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

was denn, du verzichtest bis ostern auf nikotin und danach gehts wieder los? warum hörst du nicht ganz auf, wenn es dir ja anscheinend nicht so schwer fällt?  :emot22_thinking:  
ich weiß, ex-raucher sind die schlimmsten, aber ich bin gar nicht so schlimm!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

keine Ahnung warum ich immer wieder anfange...  :Huh?:  
Schon blöd ich weiß.... werde also versuchen es diesesmal ganz zu lassen.  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubser! 
Das gleiche habe ich mich eben auch schon gefragt, wenn Du jetzt fastest und nicht mehr rauchst, also entweder rauchst Du eh nicht oder aber Du kannst es dann auch direkt lassen!! 
Das wäre doch richtig dumm, dann an Ostern wieder anzufangen!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

@andrea,
krass ausgedrückt, aber recht hast du :Grin:   
@schubsi, 
mein sonnenschein, spar dir doch das geld und schick mir lieber geschenke :Grin:  
mal ehrlich, lass es einfach ganz, das lässt dich länger leben und macht viele menschen glücklicher, zum beispiel mich  :lips_heart_1:   
nochmal @teetante
der smiley musste mal sein, hab mich lange zurückgehalten..

----------


## Teetante

*nee, nee, immer diese Liebeleien hier.....*  :tongue_2_06:

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
da send ich doch einfach der lieben Andrea auch mal ein     :heart:   
so jetzt hast Du auch was positives Heute erlebt. 
@lucy
Fleischeslust und Nikotin alles werft er nun schon hin
Geschenke aus der übrig gebliebenen Knette
welch materialistisches gerede.  
@Schubsi 
Na dann viel Spass beim Fast !
Ich denk an Dich wenn ich Heute Mittag meinen leckeren Rostbraten mit Röstzwiebeln und Spätzle verdrücke und im Anschluß genüßlich meinen Mocca trink

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hab nie behauptet ich würde keinen Espresso trinken... 
Für mich gibts heute Mittag Salat für die anderen meiner Familie, Maultaschen (Herrgottsbscheiserle) aus der Zwiebelbrühe.
Auch sehr lecker.. aber ich will ein paar Pfund los werden. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser 
Aber bitte nicht zum BMI 15 runterhungern !
Denk daran: "Frau liebt Dich wie Du bist!" und "Wohlfühlgewicht ist besser"

----------


## Patientenschubser

Im Moment hab isch nix Wohlfühlgewicht und das mich meine Frau so liebt wie ich bin weiß ich. Aber ich sollte mir schon auch gefallen. 
Hab jetzt innerhalb eines Jahres fast 2 1/2 Kleidergrößen verloren. die will ich nicht wieder finden...
Seltsamerweise habe ich in dieser zeit so gut wie keine Gewicht verloren, lag wohl am Sport... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Obelix1962

@Schubsi 
Tja so ist das nun mal treibst Du Sport baut das die Muskeln auf 
treibst Du keinen werden die Muskeln weniger und Fett lagert sich knadenlos ein. 
Einmal Überdehnt ist Überdehnt und bleibt bei uns Pfadfindern nun mal so

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix und Schubser: 
Wie sagt meine Mum immer so nett? 
"Ein Mann ohne Bauch ist wie ein Himmel ohne Sterne!" 
In diesem Sinne, liebe Grüße,  
Andrea*

----------


## Brava

EinMann ohne Bauch ist langweilig  :dance_clap_leg_up:  
Grüssle Gaby

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix, 
was heißt hier materialistisch, schubsis bloße anwesenheit wäre für mich ein geschenk und wenn er dann noch mit blumen ankommt.. 
@schubsi,
du siehst doch toll aus, was du nur hast? wehe, du wiegst zu wenig im juni!!
im übrigen kannst du deine erfolg gern in meinem abnehmtread berichten..
schaust du hier http://www.patientenfragen.net/showthread.php?t=1492 
knuddel

----------


## Teetante

*@ Lucy! 
Ja, vor allem auf der HP das eine Bild von Schubsi, er schielt darauf ein wenig, das finde ich ein besonders gelungenes Bild von ihm!  
@ Schubsi! 
Habe mich gerade in Deinem Gästebuch verewigt, nachdem das halbe Forum da schon drinsteht, bin ich nun auch da!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Brava  *Danke ! Das hast Du schön gesagt.*

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante
das bild ist doch schon gar nicht mehr aktuell :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*@ Lucy! 
Ich kenne kein aktuelleres, da hast Du mir was voraus!! Ich kann nur von dem auf der HP sprechen und das spricht eigentlich für sich! *

----------


## lucy230279

ich enthalte mich jeden kommentares, das muss ich..  :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy, 
ja ja wenn da nicht die Blumen gestanden hätten hät ich Dir das jetz auch noch geglaubt.
Die armen Dinger (erst abgerupft und dann in ne Vase gestellt und höchstens noch einmal betrachtet wenn sie dann verwelkt sind) für den Mülleimer(die Komposte) im Vorfeld schon ihrer Bestimmung übergeben. 
Pflanzen sollen wachsen
Pflanzen tun uns gut
Planzen spenden jedem Freude
wenn er sie läst in Ruh 
Den Kaktus läst man stehen
den er pickst fürchterlich
will man in nämlich quällen
bei reisen sticht er Dich 
Nu alle andren Blumen
ob gelb ob rot ob blau
die sollen mal erfreuen
die jung gebliebnen Frau'n 
Ob Valentin,
Ob Muttertag
Ob Ostern
oder Herbst
eines ist uns ganz gewiss 
sie erfreun das Herz.
Dem einen geht ihr Duft in die Nase
dem anderen gefällt sie auf dem Rasen
Der eine Schnäutzt 
der andre lacht
hat man ihm Blumen mitgebracht. 
Drum lass sie stehn 
dort wo sie wächst
ob Garten oder Töpfchen
sie bringen Dir ganz ohne Scherz
dann auch keine Schmerzen. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962 
PS: Hach was bin ich Heute wieder für einer

----------


## lucy230279

@obelix,
das kannst du schon glauben, aber hätte ich die blumen weggelassen, wäre es doch zu intim geworden, hier im forum. die blumen dämpfen das ganze etwas.. :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Naja, was Ihr beide Euch in Eurem regen hin und her an PN's schreibt, wissen wir ja nicht. Wahrscheinlich würde es dem Obelix und mir die Schamesröte ins Gesicht treiben!*    :crazynew3:   :embarrassed_cut:   :emot36_rolling:

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy, 
so so und an meine SchüttelDichReime wird dabei nicht gedacht.  *Kaktus* die Lucy jetzt nenne einfach! 
Denkt auch nur an das Vergnügen mit Blümchen, armen kleinen Blümchen 
Obelix jetzt aber weint und Mineralwasserdiät abbricht!
Obelix ab jetzt wieder normal weiterfuttert und aus Mitleid zu den Salatköpfchen auf dem Äckerchen die auch stehen läst bis sie schießen.

----------


## Teetante

**brüll vor Lachen*  Auf was oder wen schießen denn die Salatköpfe?? 
*schrei, tob, brüll* 
*Teetante unter dem Tisch liegt und nach Luft japst**

----------


## lucy230279

@teetante,  atmen, ganz ruhig atmen!!! :Grin:  
schamesröte? kann ich nicht beurteilen... *fg* 
@obelix,
soso, die lucy ein kaktus sein soll? jetzt lucy beleidigt ist... *schäm*

----------


## Teetante

*Wo ist das Sauerstoffzelt??*  *Lucy, wieso schämst Du Dich denn? Weil Du ein Kaktus bist? 
*ich lach mich weg hier**

----------


## lucy230279

weil ich beleidigt wurdel. kakteen sínd so stachlig und das bin ich nicht. aber ich seh es mal positiv, kakteen gehn net so schnell ein..*grübel*
okay, ich zieh das schämen zurück und schmolle!! :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Teetante

**lach* Ein Kaktus brauch wenig bis sehr wenig Wasser, also paßt es doch richtig gut jetzt zur Fastenzeit!! 
*Teetante sich besser schon mal duckt**   :emot35_stars:  *Aua, menno, hör auf mich zu hauen! Hihihihi.*

----------


## Obelix1962

@lucy, teetante 
Des mit der Fastenzeit war schon richtig gedacht ! 
Und dabei hat er sich so viel Mühe gegeben was zu dichten und kein Lob bekommen.
Jetzt geht der Obelix in den Heizungskeller und sägt Heizöl und im Anschluß staubt er die Kohlen und Briketts ab.

----------


## lucy230279

jaa, besser is, duck dich mal lieber.*zack!!*
wenig wasser ist doof, wenig essen passt da eher und das tu ich. hab ürbrigens mittlerweile gefallen an dem brennesseltee gefunden und trinke ihn jetzt ab und zu wenn ich nicht kamillenteetrinke.
bitte nicht übergeben, dies ist ein sauberes forum!! *hihi*

----------


## lucy230279

holder obelix, 
vielen dank für deine kunst,
hast dir erworben ganz viel gunst.
hab davon kein' blassen dunst,
aber mit dir, da funzt's. 
haste fein geschrieben, mein sonnenschein..

----------


## Teetante

> Und dabei hat er sich so viel Mühe gegeben was zu dichten und kein Lob bekommen.
> Jetzt geht der Obelix in den Heizungskeller und sägt Heizöl und im Anschluß staubt er die Kohlen und Briketts ab.

 *Die Teetante dem Obelix mal über den Kopf streichelt und ihn ganz dolle lobt für seine Dichtkunst!!  
Ähhhhm, Herzilein, wie kann man denn Heizöl sägen?? Irgendwie ist Dir das Karneval oder Fasnet feiern nicht bekommen.... Erst schießen die Salatköpfe wen oder was auch immer ab und dann sägst Du Heizöl, komisch.... *grübel**   :bigeyes_2_blue8:

----------


## Claus

Schon sehr merkwürdig, Heizöl sägen. :Peinlichkeit:  Ich hack meins. :Zwinker:

----------


## Patientenschubser

hmm so da wurde ja wieder hmm schön gelästert. 
@Teetante, was glaubstre den was Lucy und ich uns in den PNs schreiben?
Hast doch von mir auch schon welche bekommen....  *Und Lucy ist kein ich wiederholen KEIN Katus*sonst ghätte ich was verpasst...  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Brava

Na ja wer weiss was ihr da treibt  
Na Schuppsi wieder fit

----------


## Teetante

> @Teetante, was glaubstre den was Lucy und ich uns in den PNs schreiben?

 *Wenn ich die Inhalte kennen würde, bräuchte ich nicht zu fragen! *   

> Hast doch von mir auch schon welche bekommen....

 *Ja, *lach*, aber bestimmt mit anderem Inhalt als die von Lucy! Schließlich telefonieren wir beide (Du und ich) auch nicht mitten in der Nacht!!*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Jawohl bin wieder fit.... Gott sei dank.... 
Na wer erzählt den hier herum das wir nachts telefonieren :Huh?: ? 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

**lach* Ich wohl kaum, aber ich weiß es, ätschibätsch! Aber das steht auch in der Vermisstenanzeige von Brava, da steht sogar die genaue Uhrzeit Deines etwas undeutlichen Anrufes!  
*lautloslach**

----------


## Patientenschubser

ooooohhhh das hab ich dann wohl überlesen.... naja ´s war halt doch a weng heftig.... aber scheeee  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

ich telefonier übrigens gern mit schubsi, egal wann!!! 
@schubsi, danke für deine verteidigung!!! *schmacht* 
@andrea 
es bleibt dabei, das geht dich nichts an,du kannst jeden tee trinken, aber nicht alles wissen!! *grins* :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen: 
Ute, was machen die guten Vorsätze des Nichtnaschens nach dem Abendessen? Klappt es gut? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Ja.
Außerdem hab ich Forum gefastet. 
Müde Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Obelix1962

*Forumgefastet*  
das klingt ja fast wie  *Entziehungskur !*

----------


## lucy230279

das geht ja gar nicht, außerdem hats nicht funktioniert, sie is ja schon wieder da :Grin:

----------


## mämchen

Stimmt, fällt sauschwer. Außerdem will ich gleich noch nen Thread aufmachen - bis gleich dort, 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Mämchen!  Also Entsagung von Forum finde ich doof!  
Wenn aber die Entsagung der Naschereien nach dem Abendessen klappt, dann freue ich mich für Dich! 
Schreibe gleich mal meine neues Ergebnisse in das Abnehmthema! Die Waage war heute sehr freundlich gestimmt! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

@Obelix: Forum fasten ist Entziehungskur. Ich war extra vorher im Baumarkt und hab eine lange schwere Eisenkette und ein kräftiges Vorhängeschloß gekauft, Laptop eingewickelt und abgesperrt und den Schlüssel hinter meiner ganzen Arbeit versteckt. So hab ich ihn erst wieder gefunden, als alles erledigt war..... :Zunge raus:  
Für andere Süchtige: ich leih die Ausrüstung auch aus, wenn ihr mal ganz viel zu tun habt und anders nicht von der Kiste wegkommt... :Grin:   
@Lucy: hast mich erwischt, da war der Computer noch nicht richtig hochgefahren... 
@Teetante: ja, ich war gestern in jeder Beziehung hoch zufrieden mit mir :Smiley:   
Einen schönen Nachmittag euch allen 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Na, was machen die Fasten-Vorsätze? Bist Du noch dabei? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Andrea,
ja, dabei bin ich noch. Es klappt gut an Tagen, an denen es mir auch gut geht. Jetzt hatte ich zwei Abende, an denen ich an Vorkommnissen des Tages zu kauen hatte, und da brauchte ich meine Schokolade wie ein Suchtmittel. Aber ich hab sie trotzdem bewußter gegessen, irgendwie - oder ist das ne Ausrede?!?
Jetzt hab ich auch nichts mehr daheim, Göga weilt in Italy, einkaufen will ich nicht, es ist wieder ein neuer Tag, ein neuer Anfang...
Was sagt deine Waage? 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Meine Waage mag mich und ich mag sie, wir sind zur Zeit ausgesprochen nett zueinander!  
Deine Ausrede ist schon ok, wenn Du Dich unter Druck setzt, hat es auch keinen Zweck! Hihi, nicht einkaufen gehen ist doch auch ein guter Vorsatz!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

so jetzt hab ich es schon (fast) eine Woche durch gehalten, keine Zigaretten, keine Alk, kein Fleisch, keine Naschereien.... Ergebniss 2 KG weniger auf der Waage.... prima. 
Heute Mitag gibt es Thai-Jasmin-Bruchreis (Gott ist der gut) aus Reiskocher, Rosenkohl, Brokkolie und Frikadellen.... letzteres nicht für mich! 
Anschliessend geh ich schwimmen und dann in die Sauna *freu* 
Gruß Schuber

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubser! 
Was ist denn "Bruchreis"??  
Ohhhhh, Sauna, wie schön! Na denn mal gute Erholung und gutes Schwitzen! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das ist quasi der hmm Abfallreis also der den die (normal) Europäer nicht essen wollen *nixverstehwarum* klasse Qualität und sehr sehr lecker gibt aber nur im Thailaden oder vergleichenbaren Geschaften. 
Ich zahle hier für 5KG 6 ...  
Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Danke Schubsi, da werde ich doch am WE mal in Köln nach schauen!*

----------


## Brava

Wann und Wo 
Ich komm mit

----------


## Teetante

**lach* In die Sauna oder nach Köln Reis kaufen??*

----------


## Brava

Na du natürlich mit Schuppsi in die Sauna

----------


## Teetante

*Das war ja fast klar! *kicher**

----------


## lucy230279

nanana, wenn hier einer mit schubsi in die sauna geht,dann bin ich das!!!

----------


## Brava

Na was denn sonst,würdestdu doch auch

----------


## Brava

Ätsch liebe Lucy ich bin näher dran,bis du hier bist naja,

----------


## Teetante

*@ Lucy! 
Da muß ich Gaby rechtgeben, Du bist leider zu weit weg.... Außer Du nimmst mal eben das Lufthansa-Taxi.... *lach**

----------


## lucy230279

ich bin schneller da als du denkst..
*schmoll*

----------


## Brava

Ja doch glaub ich dir,aber ich bin noch schneller
hihihihi

----------


## Patientenschubser

So Schubsi garnicht verrät wo er in die Sauna geht   
blllll

----------


## Brava

du gemeiner du
jetzt wollt ich nen knackarsch sehn,wieder nichts

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubsi! 
Das würde ich auch nicht verraten, wobei gibt es denn soviele bei Euch da unten in der Ecke??*

----------


## Brava

Hei andrea was tust du denn,

----------


## mämchen

Hey, Schubser, 
toll, was du für eine Disziplin an den Tag legst! Da mir selbst das sehr schwer fällt  - s. o. - ziehe ich den Hut vor dir! Ich gönn dir deine Sauna von Herzen. Vor zwei Stunden hatte ich mir vorgenommen, heute nachmittag ein bißchen im Garten zu arbeiten, das wäre meine Entspannung gewesen, aber jetzt regnets. So werden ich mal einer Bekannten die Nebenkostenabrechnung für ihre Mieter machen, auch was schönes..... 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Teetante, aber hallo haben wir hier Saunen, quasi an jeder Ecke gibt es eine. 
Hier meine dre Favoriten:  in Rottweilin Tuttlingenin Überlingen
es gibt noch reichlich mehr gute Saunen....  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

ich mag mitkommen, darf ich?

----------


## Patientenschubser

klar die Sauna ist super für Entspannung, Ruhe, zum Geniessen, zum Reden, oder lesen oder nix tun. 
Ich liebe Sauna. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

:Huh?: 
ist das ne frage?

----------


## lucy230279

ach nee, alles klar, schon geschnallt..

----------


## Brava

Was Flirtest du da Lucy,der ist doch vergeben
Aber Träumen darf man :oh_well3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

flirten,ich?nie im leben..

----------


## Brava

Ja Ja  wer glaubt wird selig 
hihihi

----------


## lucy230279

:emot31_embarrass:  seufz...  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Armes kleines Mädelein
Lass dich trösten :smelling_flower:

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Die Damen hier geht ums Fasten nicht um sonst was!* *BITTE ZURÜCK ZUM THEMA*
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

@brava,
vielen dank 
@schubsi,
entschuldigen sie bitte,
also fasten, fasten, fasten,nee mach ich nicht, aber ich lebe gesünder..

----------


## Brava

JA SCHUPPSI FAsten ne muss nicht sein
Ausserdem verbrauch ich jeden Morgen genug Kalorien ,darf Auto immer anschieben

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubsi! 
Ich kann gar nicht glauben, daß Du keine Frikadelle gegessen hast!? Das könnte meinem Göga nicht passieren!! 
Wie war es denn in der Sauna? Hast Du Dich erholt und entspannt, was auch zum Fasten dazugehört? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

In der Sauna erhole ich mich immer! Ich liebe das, einfach mal Ruhe haben.... Göttlich. Lesen, MP3 Player mit Hörbüchern..... 
Ja Fleischküchle (so sagt man bei uns zur Frikadelle) das ist so eine Sache. Normalerweise komm ich daran nicht vorbei, garnicht.
Aber ich habe mir vorgenommen *nein ich ess es nicht* dann tu ich es auch nicht.
Übrings aus gutem Grund, morgen machen ich Schubsi´s Pizza Speziale. Schön mit eigenem Teig und lecker Tomatensosse mit Kräutern 
Jeder bei uns bekommt seine eigene Pizza mit dem was er/ sie gerne mag.
Da ich am liebsten Shrimps, Zwiebeln, Knoblauch und ordentlich Käse mag reduziere ich halt schon die Tage davor etwas... 
gruß Schubser

----------


## mämchen

@Lieber Schubser: danke für den Rettungsdienst im thread  :Zwinker:  !
Hab heut vormittag im Büro mit der Frau meines Chefs das Thema bequakt; sie fastet Süßigkeiten, um des Fastens und des Abnehmens willen, hat aber vorher zusammen mit der ganzen Familie bewußt alles weggefressen, was ihr in dieser Zeit gefährlich werden könnte! Hat zur Folge, dass keiner was Süßes kriegt, ob er/sie fasten will oder nicht! Das ist auch eine Lösung, oder  :Grin:  ?   
Übrigens, wenn du Alkohol, Zigaretten, Fleisch und Süßigkeiten fastest, bist du mit der Pizza doch im grünen Bereich, oder wolltest du grundsätzlich allen Genußmitteln entsagen?   
Liebe Grüße  
Ute

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja ich werde jetzt 40 Tage auf alles verzichten:
- Alkohol
- Niktoin
- Fleisch
- meine Frau 
und anschliessend geh ich ins Kloster. 
... oder eben auch nicht. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

ins kloster? nur weil du den üblichen gelüsten entsagst? 
kann man(n) machen, muss man(n) aber nicht.
lass es bleiben  :Grin:

----------


## mämchen

Ich hab die smileys   schon lange entdeckt und hatte keine Idee, wie ich die in meine Texte   kriegen kann. 
Gestern abend hab ich dann eine Nachhilfestunde   bei meinem Sohn   genommen, das Ergebnis siehst du  hier.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Doch Kloster ist klasse, ein paar Tage in Klausur gehen ist imer prima, gibts vorne dein Handy ab und kümmerst dich nur um dich selbst. 
Feine Sache das.  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

schon mal probiert?
sollte ich vielleicht auch mal tun, um endlich mal ruhiger zu werden. aber muss man da nicht wenigstens etwas von religion halten, bzw. gläubig sein? die werden mich als atheist, bzw. möchte-gern-wicca-gläubige nicht einfach so mal ein paar tage erholen lassen, oder?

----------


## Patientenschubser

in aller regel ist das keine Problem, du darfst nur eines nicht den Klosteralltagsabluaf (was´n Wort) nicht stören.
Ausserdem kannst du das ganze ja gegen Geld machen und Geld macht alle Menschen äh gleich... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

hab kein geld übrig, da häng ich mich lieber in die arbeit, muss jetzt 6 wochen nacharbeiten.. auf gehts, ach ja und um auf das thema zurückzukommen, werde auf den assiettenfraß verzichten und lieber nur obst auf arbeit essen, viel kaffee und wasser und abend 1- 2 schnitten, ist also irgendwie wie fasten..

----------


## Patientenschubser

Richtig Lucy geht arbeiten und wir gehen jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema *Fasten und wir es halten*. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## mämchen

was bitte ist "assiettenfraß"? 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

die gerichte werden in mit alufolie verkleideten behältnissen von der großküche geliefert. manches ist echt essbar, aber das meiste löst zu ne art brechreiz bei mir aus.. da kann man dann auch fasten  :Grin:  
(hey schubsi, ich bin doch beim thema, was willst du denn.. :Huh?: )

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja langsam kommen wir wieder zurück zum Thema. 
wobei Kloster und Fasten auch irgendwie zusammen gehört. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

ne abnehmkur in kloster, das wäre perfekt für mich, *fasten,* gutes tun und erholen..

----------


## Obelix1962

@mämchen, 
Nachhilfe ! 
Machst Du Nachhilfe für alle ! 
Smilies sind echt OK ! 
Danke !

----------


## mämchen

@Obelix:Nur okay?!?       
Ute[/COLOR]

----------


## Claus

Das wäre super!

----------


## Teetante

**Teetante ist ganz traurig, weil sie keine so schönen Smileys hat* 
*heul, schnief, schluchz**   :m_wimp_notext:   :mommy_cut:  :words_cut:   :k_crying:

----------


## Brava

Gaby auch so welche haben will :k_crying:

----------


## mämchen

Claus, du kannst's doch, wozu brauchst du Nachhilfe?   
Ute

----------


## Claus

Clickt doch mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Bild, Eigenschaften und schaut auf die Adresse:

----------


## Claus

@Ute: Nicht für mich...

----------


## Teetante

*Klasse, danke! Nun muß ich nur noch wissen, wie ich die hier reinbekomme! Andrea und Technik....*    *Aaaaahaaaaa. Ok, das scheint zu funktionieren.... werde das nachher nochmal antesten, wenn ich wieder hier bin! 
Und direkt noch ein Test:   *

----------


## mämchen

@Teetante, Brava, ihr merkt schon, bis man so einen Beitrag mit ordentlich smileys versorgt hat, dauert es. Ich hab die Bildchen von www.cosgan.de. Wer wie ich Unterstützung braucht beim rüberschubsen: ich könnte heute abend im Chat einen eigenen thread dafür aufmachen, jetzt mangelts an Zeit, ist auch off topic. 
Bis später :zd_bye_3_cut:   
Ute

----------


## Claus

Ums mit Higgins zu sagen: "Mein Gott, jetzt hat sie's!" :aced_it_cut: 
Edit: Aber trotzdem ist Ute immer schneller  :angry_10:

----------


## mämchen

Danke, Claus, so rasch und überhaupt so hätte ich das nicht erklären können.
Und wo war ich schneller? - rätsel :Huh?:  - 
Liebe Grüße  
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

wie ute schon sagte, ist off topic, also, raus hier  :Grin:  
(es sei denn ihr findet ein paar smileys, die gerade fasten  :Smiley:  )

----------


## Claus

@Ute: Deine Beiträge #112 und #116 :b_wink:  
@Lucy: manchmal träume ich schon vom Essen...

----------


## lucy230279

alpträume, claus?  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Claus

Nööö, sieht doch lecker aus! :g_eat3:   
Wir haben hier auch schöne Smilies! :m_yes:

----------


## lucy230279

ganz genau, die hier passen zum beispiel zum thema  :eat:  :g_eat3:

----------


## Teetante

*Ich denke, Ihr fastet?    *

----------


## lucy230279

ich faste nur indirekt, das heißt ich ernähr mich anders und hab auch weniger appetit, was sicher auch an mtx liegt. naja, ernähr mich gesund,es kann net schaden und muss ja eh weniger fleisch/wurst essen.. *seufz*

----------


## Claus

Hi Andrea,
ich faste auch nicht, aber man darf doch träumen, oder? :f_eyebrows:  
Liebe Grüße
Claus :smile_64:

----------


## Obelix1962

ha jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen und ich hab kapiert was mit dem Fasten gemeint ist. 
Fasten ist der Versuch mit Enthaltsamkeit eine positiv körperliche Fase im Organismus auszulösen. 
Das mit der Enthaltsamkeit übe ich jetzt schon eine Weile aber irgend was mach ich falsch oder ich merk einfach nix mehr und meine Sucht nach dem Forum ist zu groß.

----------


## Obelix1962

@Callista, 
was mich schon immer interesiert hat was hat eine   		Physiotherapeutin mit Fasten am Hut.

----------


## Callista

@Obelix 
auch eine Physiotherapeutin hat manchmal 1 - 2 kg (oder in meinem Fall auch etwas mehr) zu viel auf den Hüften und würde die gerne los werden. Und es ist einfach auch nicht so wirklich überzeugend, wenn man den Patienten sagt, Übergewicht tut nicht gut und selber genug hat. 
Aber nebenbei mal den aktuellen Stand: es klappt ganz gut mit dem Fasten, bis jetzt hab ichs geschafft nix Süßes zu essen, aber heute ist das Verlangen irgendwie ziemlich groß, mal schauen was das heute noch wird, liegt wohl an meiner Erkältung.

----------


## Obelix1962

@Callista, 
find ich schön für Dich vielleicht werden es ja auch 4-5 Kg, Ostern ist noch weit und in den 4 Wöchlein kann man schon noch was für die Figur tun bevor man sich den lecker Hasenbraten dann gibt. 
Viel Spass weiterhin trotzdem beim abnehmen an Tips mangelt es ja nicht hier im Forum (vom Breneseltee bis zum Krauteintopf ist ja alles vorhanden)

----------


## Callista

5 kg hab ich schon geschafft, das erste Mal seit Jahren, wenns so weiter geht bin ich mehr als zu frieden. Und der Hasenbraten ist keine Versuchung für mich, höchstens er ist aus Schokolade ;-) 
Ich glaub Abnehmtipps hab ich von meiner Mama schon alle gehört dies gibt, es gab eine Zeit lang keine Woche wo sie mir nicht wieder was rausgesucht hat. Aber helfen tut bei mir nur eiserne Disziplin und vor allem jetzt endlich das abnehmen wollen (und einen Grund haben warum es sein muss).

----------


## Obelix1962

@Callista,  *5 Kg T O L L !* 
Mach weiter so !

----------


## Teetante

*@ Ute! 
Na, standhaft geblieben was Schoki und Co. angeht?  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea   *

----------


## Patientenschubser

Also ich finde es ist leichter als man denken mag, nach ein paar Tagen verschwindet das Gefühl man müsse unbedingt jetzt noch was süßes in sich rein stopfen.... 
Das mit dem Qualmen klappt übrings genauso...  :Smiley:  *freu*

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubser! 
Ich kenne das Gefühl auch, daß man nach ein paar Tagen keine Lust mehr hat auf Süßes, Deftiges oder oder oder... Ich habe mal 4 Wochen am Stück unter ärztlicher Aufsicht gefastet, ich kenne diese Glücksgefühle gut! 
Wirst Du denn wieder mit dem Rauchen anfangen nach dieser Fastenzeit, die Du wohl jedes Jahr machst? Das wäre doch mehr als schade, denn diese Angewohnheit werde ich auch demnächst in Angriff nehmen!  
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nein ich fange nicht jedes Jahr nach der Fastenzeit mit Rauchen an... 
Ich habe vor 4 jahren das letzte Mal aufgehört.
Mit beginn meines Bandscheibenvorfalls hab ich wieder angefangen... 
das ist jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre her....
Also Zeit wieder aufzuhören....

----------


## Claus

Hallo Schubser, 
das wollte ich auch gerade fragen: Wenn Du doch schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr rauchst, dann hast Du doch das Schlimmste schon hinter Dir? 
Grüße
Claus
Edit: Deine Antwort war schneller...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja seit Aschermittwoch bin ich rauchfrei... *freu* 
Ich hoffe das bleibt so.... 
na die Lust auf einen Kippe oder einen Zigarillo wird bleiben das kenne ich schon...

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubser! 
Ach so! Na, dann hatte ich das aber völlig falsch verstanden in einem Deiner Beiträge! Sorry dafür! 
Dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zum "Ex-Raucher-Dasein"!! 
Gruß, Andrea   *

----------


## Claus

Das musst Du doch auch im Portemonaie merken, oder?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja da ich immer "Selbstdreher" war... fällt das nicht wirklich auf, 
Zumal wir auch noch einen 5 Personen Haushalt haben... 
Exraucher bin ich noch nicht (leider)... das dauert noch... 
nach ca 3 Monaten denke ich da mal dran

----------


## Teetante

> Naja da ich immer "Selbstdreher" war... fällt das nicht wirklich auf, 
> Zumal wir auch noch einen 5 Personen Haushalt haben...

 *Ähhh, aber das Zeug zum Selbstdrehen kostet doch auch Geld, was Du jetzt sparst, oder? Und was haben die 5 Personen damit zu tun?*    

> Exraucher bin ich noch nicht (leider)... das dauert noch... 
> nach ca 3 Monaten denke ich da mal dran

 *Na, na, nun sei mal nicht so bescheiden! Wieviel hast Du denn am Tag geraucht?  
Das mit den 3 Monaten kommt zwar hin, aber ein Erfolg ist das doch wohl, daß Du jetzt schon ein paar Tage (Wochen?) ohne Nikotin auskommst!! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

naja bis zu 4 Päckchen Tabak in der Woche... immer wieder mal ne Packung Zigarillos und Schnupftabak.... 
Jetzt sind es 14 Tage her das ich aufgehört habe... ein erfolg ist das sicherlich, aber immer noch zu frisch...  
Stolz bin ich aufjedenfall, klar warum auch nicht.
Aber noch bin ich nicht über den Berg...

----------


## Teetante

*Zigarillos kenne ich von Lars auch und auch die Preise, die ja nach oben offen sind! 
Aber wie weit man mit einem Päckchen Tabak kommt, weiß ich nicht, deshalb muß ich mal dumm nachfragen, was das denn am Tag für eine Stückzahl von Zigaretten war?  
Aber 14 Tage rauchfrei ist doch auf jeden Fall supergut! Kannst stolz sein!  
Ich kaufe immer fertige Zigaretten in der Packung, von daher gebe ich pro Tag 5,50 Euro aus für diese blöde Angewohnheit, aber ich arbeite dran! Erst das Gewicht, dann das Rauchen! Nicht beides auf einmal, dann scheitert nämlich alles bei mir.... 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Also im Schnitt etwa 30 Kippen pro Tag. 
Für meinen Tabak habe ich mit Papier um die 6,80 bezahlt. 
Für meine Zigarillos immer 9,80 und den Schnupftabak hab ich mir aus der
Schweiz bestellt pro Packung 4 ...  
So nun weißte es aber ganz genau...  
Da ich das geld was ich "sparen" würde nicht zur Seite lege spar ich auch nichts, es fließt eben so in den Haushalt mit ein...
Keine Ahnung wo die Kohle bleibt...

----------


## Teetante

*WOW! Von 30 Zigaretten am Tag auf 0! Respekt! 
Na, das sagen ja viele ehemalige Raucher, daß das Geld nicht übrig ist...*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja mein Vater hat von 60 Rothändle ohne Filter auf Null reduziert  :Smiley:  
Also wirklich schwer war es bisher nicht, wirklich nicht. 
Allerdings konte ich bisher noch nicht abhusten das werde ich jetzt mir ACC etwas beschleunigen.

----------


## Teetante

*Naja, ACC ist schon ok, aber versuch's doch erstmal mit Gelomyrtol forte, wenn Du das vertragen kannst! Ist pflanzlich und hilft uns immer hervorragend, wenn es ums Schleimlösen geht. Man schmeckt zwar das Eukalyptusöl eine zeitlang nach der Einnahme, aber das ist nicht wirklich schlimm, sondern eher angenehm, wie Hustenbonbon eben.  
Drücke aber weiter die Daumen, daß Du nicht wieder rückfällig wirst!*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na ich steh lieber auf ACC, das andere mag ich überhaupt nicht *würg* obwohl ich Eucalyptus sehr gerne mag... 
Ich nehm ACC auch schon seit 3 Tagen.. müsste also bald los gehen... *HUSTHUSTHUST*

----------


## Teetante

*3 Tage ACC 600 und Du merkst noch nichts? *wunder* 
Wenn das nicht hilft, kannst Du auch Ambroxol 30 probieren, sind Tbl., nimmt man 2 bis 3 x1 pro Tag. Die nehme ich, wenn Gelomyrtol nichts mehr bringt. Und da ich Süßstoff nicht vertragen kann (in ACC-Brausetabletten), bin ich eben auf die anderen gekommen.  
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob der Husten noch kommt.... 
So, nun aber gut hier mit Rauchen und Schleimlösern!  
Ich wünsche Euch allen, daß Ihr Eure Fastenziele ohne Probleme durchhaltet!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Da es ja schon irgendwie zu Fasten gehört lagen wir damit ja nicht ganz falsch...  :Smiley:  
Naja aber doch nicht ACC 600 sondern 200 und das nur zwomal am Tag.... wird schon werden...

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubserr, 
wer wird den hier auch noch rauchen. 
Rauchfreie Wirtschaften
Rauchfreie Behörden
Rauchfreie Patientenfragenjuser
Rauchfrei
Rauchfrei
Rauchfrei
Rauchfrei 
Juhu ich *Faste* schon seit 17 Wochen jetzt

----------


## Brava

Mann echt klasse

----------


## mämchen

@Schubser: toll, wie du das durchziehst! Ich merke auch, dass mir einige Dinge mit der Zeit immer leichter fallen, ich anfangs kämpfe, um die schlechte Gewohnheit anzugehen - und auf einmal ist es keine "Gewohnheit" mehr.  
@Obelix: du fastest schon siebzehn Wochen?!? Pass nur auf, dass du dir nicht 'nen neuen Namen zulegen musst,       oder so!  
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Patientenschubser

Danke mal für´s allseitge Lob. *DANKE* 
Habe gestern abend von unserem Notarzt erfahren das bei 
Untersuchungen von Schwangeren festgestellt wurde das 
es zwischen 3 und 6 Monate dauert bis ALLE Giftstoffe (vom Rauchen) 
aus dem Körper raus sind... 
Das es länger dauert bis die Giftstoffe raus sind wusste ich 
ja aber soooo lange.... *schauder* 
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schuser: 
Habe gerade letztens in einer Zeitschrift gelesen, daß es 11 (!) Jahre dauert, bis die Lunge wieder so erholt ist, daß Du kein höheres Risiko mehr hast, an den rauchtypischen Erkrankungen zu leiden als Nichtraucher! Also Bronchial-Carcinom, Bluthochdruck etc. 
Finde ich auch heftig, 11 Jahre.... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

....stimmt, ich meine es liegt zw 7 und 11 Jahre... 
Naja wenn man sich vorstellt was man mit seiner Lunge so anstellt .....

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Schubser! 
Was macht der Husten? Ist er nunmal endlich da?  *

----------


## Patientenschubser

es "brodelt" in der Lunge also lange kanns nimmer dauern...  :Smiley:  
*hüstel*

----------


## Teetante

*Na denn.... Alle anderen sind froh, wenn sie keinen Husten haben, naja, aber bei Dir drücke ich dann mal Daumen, daß der ACC-Erfolg sich einstellt!*

----------


## Obelix1962

@mämchen, 
Das war auf die Glimmstengelbezogen. 
Da bin ich jetzt befreit davon. Juhu !

----------


## lucy230279

zwischen 7 und 11 jahren? menno, da habe ich aber noch ein ganzes stück arbeit vor mir. na wenigstens sind die giftstoffe raus, 7 Monate sind rum :-) *freu*

----------


## mämchen

Heute muss ich "beichten": Gestern und vorgestern hatte ich zwei total unbeherrschte Tage, um die ich die Fastenzeit eigentlich verlängern  :Grin:  müßte. Da da z. B. auch eine ganze Scheibe relativ fettes Kammstück dabei war, wollte ich heute gar nicht auf die Waage. Hab mich trotzdem getraut - und hatte wieder 200gr weniger ! Verkehrte Welt! Naja, wahrscheinlich durch das fettere Essen hatte ich flottere Verdauung, das wird wohl der Grund sein. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das Schlimme ist nicht das Fett im Essen, sondern der "versteckte" Zucker im Essen, Marmelade - Jogurt - Weißbrot - Reis (Stärke wird in Zucker umgewandelt!).... 
Ansonsten müsste ich ja zunehmen, ich liebe Käse (auch den hmmm etwas fetteren). 
Aber bei uns gibt es abends (im Moment) immer einen leckeren bunten Salat und für mich nur Vollkornbrot (ich liebe das!!!), keine Butter aber leckeren Käse, anschliessend noch ein oder zwei Honigbrot mit etwas Butter...

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Ich habe diese Woche die totale Süßphase, furchtbar, aber ich kenne das ja.... alle 3 Wochen auf's Neue!  
Aber so extrem wie heute war es schon lange nicht mehr, ich sage mal lieber nicht, was alles dran glauben mußte, alleine die 2 Stücle Marmorkuchen von Schwiemu gebacken mit viel guter Butter und Eiern hätten das Essen für heute komplett ersetzen können! *schäm* 
Ab morgen ist diese Süßattacke hoffentlich wieder vorbei, ist sehr diätschadigend. 
Ab morgen sind wir wieder tapfer Ute! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea   *

----------


## mämchen

Ach was bin ich froh, dass es nicht nur mir so geht!  
@Schubser: meine Blutzuckerwerte waren natürlich auch zum beschämt wegsehen! Das tückische ist übrigens, wenn man etwas mit viel Eiweiß ohne Kohlehydrate dazu ißt (also ein Stück Käse, meine Scheibe Kammstück, drei Scheiben gekochten Schinken, alles ohne Brot) steigt der Blutzucker auch - langsam, mit Verspätung sozusagen, aber eben doch sehr sehr deutlich. Gestern war es von den Werten her so, als hätte ich zwei Scheiben Brot gegessen ohne zu spritzen. 
Ja, und ab morgen sind wir wieder tapfer, Andrea!  
Oder wem von euch ging es sonst noch so? 
Neugierige Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Callista

ich habs gestern auch nicht geschafft. hab meine Tage bekommen und da hat mich die Zuckerlust überwältigt. aber es waren nur 5 Gummibärchen und ein Mini-Kindercerealien, aber heute war ich schon wieder stark...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Naja Fasten ganz ohne Belohnung finde ich geht nicht. 
Ich sehe das ganze nicht wirklich sooo verbissen. Ausserdem was sind schon 5 Gummibären und einen MiniKinderwasauchimmerdudamitmeinst... 
Im Übrigen sagt auch mien Doc, belohne dich ab und an mit dem was du gerne ißt - also ein Stückchen Kuchen oder irgendetwas in der Art. 
Dann fällt das Fasten wieder leichter.... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Schubser und alle anderen Mitleser! 
Da gebe ich Dir aus ganzem Herzen recht. Ich faste zwar nicht wegen dieser Fastenzeit, aber immerhin wegen des Gewichtes. Meine Ärztin meinte zu mir:"Wenn sie diesen Süßjieper haben, leben Sie ihn aus, aber bitte nur an einem Tag und nicht jeden Tag!" 
Heute ist das auch vorbei, war wohl gestern genug mit 2 Stk. Kuchen etc!  
Bin ab heute wieder tapfer, Schublade mit Süßkram bleibt zu. Ich kaufe gar nichts Süßes, aber meine Schiemu meint, sie müsse uns immer mal was schicken, selbstgemachte Bonbons und Pralinen von einem in HH sehr bekannten Bonbonmacher (heißen die so?).... 
Augen zu und durch, heute abend gibt es Mango zum Fernsehen, Knabberkram gibt es hier eh nur, wenn wir Besuch oder Party haben, also bleibt uns wenigstens die Versuchung Chipstüte erspart. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Teetante, ich schreibe nur Pizzafinger..... viel leckeres Weißmehl.... 
Mit Bonbons und dem allermeisten Süßkram kann man mich eh verjagen, ich steh mehr auf Erdnüsse, Schokolade (bei uns ist die Schweiz nicht weit!)....

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubser! 
Bei uns ist Holland nicht weit weg, da gibt es auch sooooo leckere Sachen, die wir aber (meistens) nicht kaufen, selbst die Pommes spezial verkneifen wir uns mittlerweile... 
Naja, die Pizzafinger sind nicht wirklich Fastenzeit-tauglich, das weißt Du aber auch selber, oder?  
Im Internat damals gab es in der Fastenzeit so leckere (bääääähbäääääh) Sachen wie Quarkauflauf mit Pflaumenkompott oder aber Milchsuppe, Griesbrei und Milchreis, um die für mich schlimmsten Gerichte zu nennen, und sowas wie zu Tode gekochter Fisch mit Senfsauce. Da schüttelt es mich immer noch, wenn ich nur dran denke. Irgendwie habe ich also kein gutes Verhältnis zu dieser Zeit und da ich nun auch nicht an Gott glaube, aus der Kirche ausgetreten bin, bevor ich mein erstes Gehalt verdient hatte, feiere ich weder irgendwelche Weihnachtsmessen bzw. Gottesdienste (bin evangelisch getauft), mache die Fastenzeit nicht mit und gehe auch sonst nur in Kirchen, weil sie interessante Dinge zum Anschauen haben, z.B. Kölner Dom oder auch der Aachener Dom, wunderschöne Kirchen.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Holländischer Käse... naja... ich mag mehr den aus der Schweiz, Frankreich, Österreich... 
Pommes mag ich garnicht, dann schon eher Kroketten (na iss auch nicht besser) und wenn schon dann nur aus der Friteuse. Im Backofen getrocknetes und erwärmtes Zeug, bääääää widerlich... *würg*

----------


## Teetante

*Schubser, ich meinte doch nicht den Käse aus Holland!! Gouda mag ich eh nicht gerne, ist so lasch ohne jeden Geschmack! Ich ziehe französische und italienische Käsesorten vor.... Oder auch andere kräftige, gerne solche, die man 3 km gegen den Wind riecht!  
Aber Süßes haben die da Leckeres, hmmmmmm.  
Kroketten aus dem Backofen mache ich auch nicht, mangels Fritteuse gibt es die hier also auch nicht. Und selber mit Topf und Fett auf dem Herd fange ich gar nicht erst an, ist auch besser so.  *

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na süßes aus Holland...  
lecker Haschplätzchen... oder was...  :Huh?:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Schoki, Weingummi, Kuchen und Lakritze..... lecker.....*

----------


## Patientenschubser

ah Lakrize... dafür würde ich den kleinen Finger meiner linken Hand hergeben... naja den brauch ich nicht wirklich.
Aber Lakrize.... hmm lecker... 
Kuchen mag ich nur wenn meine Frau ihn macht... aber der ist soooo gut da komm ich nicht drumrum... wenn die Görenscharen was übrig lassen...  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Du Armer.
Ich mag nichts süsses,ganz selten das ich mal Kuchen esse
An den Geburtstagen drück ich mich so gut es geht

----------


## Patientenschubser

na ich hab die gemacht aber nur probiert, auch wenns mir schwer gefallen ist aber ich hab *überleg* 3 oder 4 davon gegessen.
Bei mir waren die etwa so dick wie mein Daumen und etwa so lang wie mein Mittelfinger. 
Für alle die Österreich 1 im Fernsehen sehen können im Moment läuft SuperSizeMe, ein DukoFilm über einen Amerikaner der sich 30 tage *NUR* von MCDonalds ernährt hat.
Nur heißt Frühstück, Mittagessen und Abendbrot alles in SuperSize (Extragroß) 
Zu Beginn des "Experiments" war nachweislich -durch 3 unterschiedliche Ärzte festgestellt- kerngesund.
Hinterher... naja kann sich jeder denke war er schwerkrank... *würg*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hier habe ich mal einen Link eingestellt über den Typ und die med. Folgen:   Super Size Me

----------


## Teetante

*Leider bekommen wir kein Österreich eins, ich kann mit holländischen Sendern dienen. Aber danke für den Link! 
McD. ist sicherlich dauerhaft nicht gesund, ich habe da als Schülerin nebenbei gearbeitet, in der ersten Woche war das noch toll, das alles essen zu können (umsonst damals, heute haben die einen Maximalbetrag pro Tag), ab der 2. Woche habe ich mir Brot und Obst von zuhause mitgenommen. Schmeckt nämlich auch nicht, wenn man das jeden Tag essen soll, will oder muss.  
Ab und an ok, bei uns ist das letzte Mal je ein Chickenburger gewesen, *grübel*, hmmm, glaube vor 2 Monaten. Verführerisch ist das nur, weil wir einen McD.-Express im Real-Markt haben, also hungrig einkaufen gehen sollte man ja eh nicht, aber da schon mal gar nicht!  
Denke mal, jeder fastet irgendwie auf seine Art und Weise, wir haben halt gar nichts mit dem kirchlichen Fasten am Hut, machen es aus anderen bekannten Gründen, bei Schubser weiß ich es nicht so recht, fastest Du auch kirchlichen Gründen? Aber immerhin siehst Du es auch nicht soooo verbissen und gönnst Dir zwischendurch auch mal was, siehe Pizzafinger.  
Solange alles im Rahmen bleibt, meine ich, kann man gut damit leben.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich faste nicht aus kirchlichen Gründen - sondern wegen mir! 
Also weil ich es möchte, und da ich weiß aus den vergangenen Jahren das es mir gut tut.

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubser! 
Danke für die prompte Antwort! Hörst Du denn auch an Ostern wieder auf, oder ziehst Du das länger durch, z.B. keine Zigaretten, weniger Fleisch, weniger Alkohol? Ist ja schließlich sehr gesund, was Du da zur Zeit so machst.... 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na das hab ich doch schon geschrieben.. Zigaretten bleiben ganz weg...
Fleisch naja das wohl eher nicht, das ist das Einzigste was mir wirklich sehr fehlt.
Deswegen werd ich wohl einn FastenabschlußkurzvorOsterngrillen machen.
Mit viel totem Tier..... lecker.... Kartoffeln aus der Folie direkt ausm Grill, dazu Schubsi´s auf der Holzkohle gebackenes Fladenbrot und ein selber gemachtes Ayoli... super lecker.. 
Alkohol werd ich auch weg lassen, den brauch ich nicht, das werde ich auf  Feten beschränken....

----------


## lucy230279

klingt toll ich komm vorbei :Grin:   
was ist ayoli?

----------


## Patientenschubser

etwas was du nicht magst wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Knoblauch (viel Knoblauch) mit Salz, Olivenöl und Zitronensaft zu einer Paste verrührt..... sehr sehr lecker, kommt aus Spanien.
Mann/ Frau führt die darauf folgenden Tage dann eine hm etwas ander Duftnote mit sich spazieren....
Ich machs aber selber da man hier ohnehin kein Gutes bekommt...

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Schubser! 
Naja, könnte ja sein, daß Du doch wieder mit den Zigaretten anfängst... 
Fleisch esse ich auch gerne, aber wir haben es echt drastisch reduziert hier und es bekommt uns gut. Gibt es schon noch in der Woche, aber eben nicht mehr jeden Tag! 
Holzkohle im April? Zum Brotbacken?? 
Könntest Du bitte Dein Aioli-Rezept in der Ernährung, im Mittagessen-Thread posten bei Gelegenheit? Ich suche nämlich immer noch ein leckeres Rezept dafür, meines was ich habe, hat irgendwie mit Aioli nicht wirklich was zu tun. 
Danke und viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na zum Rauchen hab ich auch schon geschrieben... 
das hab ich nicht vor wieder anzufangen..... 
das Rezept werde ich posten..

----------


## lucy230279

okay, knobluach ist echt nix für mich, aber darf ich trotzdem vorbei kommen?
der rest klingt lecker..

----------


## Patientenschubser

Klar aber wir riechen alle danach meine Familie, Zwickbua seine Freundin.. du wirst also in einer Knoblauchwolke sitzten...

----------


## lucy230279

is schon gut, es gibt ja nasenklammern oder ich komm halt net.. *schmoll*  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Teetante

*Hmmmmm lecker, hab noch nichts gefühstückt, naja Aioli zum Frühstück ist sicherlich nicht so der Hit, aber njam, njam, njam, ich erwarte mit Spannung das Rezept, denn dann wird das hier - wenn ich es dann schon habe - am Wochenende direkt verarbeitet! Verwöhnwochenende ist angesagt bei uns und Ruhe totale einschließlich Saunabesuch und abschalten. Wir müssen Kraft tanken für die nächsten Wochen... 
Viele Grüße, Andrea 
Habs gerade gesehen, Rezept ist schon ausgedruckt und wird gleich direkt gemacht, habe alles im Haus dafür! Danke! *

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich würde aufjedenfall nicht nach Ayoligenuss in die Sauna...  
Der andern Besucher zuliebe... *müffel*

----------


## Brava

Ich komm auch Knoblauch immer gut und sehr lecker

----------


## Teetante

*@ Schubser! 
Das fiel mir dann vorhin auch ein, mache ich also erst am Sonntag nach der Sauna!  
*lach* 
Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was ein bisschen hilft gegen den wundervollen intensiven Ausatemgeruch ist ein großes Glas Milch nach dem Verzehr.... 
...und noch Tipp wenn die Finger nach Knobi ääähh duften... 
dann vor dem waschen die Finger an einem Metallwaschbecken (reines Metall) reiben. 
Gruß Uwe

----------


## Teetante

*Oder die Hände nach dem Knobi-schälen und schneiden mit Zahnpasta waschen, geht wunderbar! 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Julchen

hallo,
ich esse nur selten Süßigkeiten, aber heute hat's mich gepackt, mir war nach Kuchen zumute, ich musste unbedingt ein Stück Quarkkuchen mit Pfirsich essen. 
Es hat sich nicht gelohnt, irgendwie schmeckte es ziemlich künstlich trotz guter Bäckerei. 
Erfahrungsgemäß ist jetzt mein Jipper für ca. 4-5 Monate vorbei. Bei mir schlägt sich Süßes direkt in Bauch"gold" nieder, das nächste Mal backe ich lieber selbst Kuchen, der schmeckt mir wenigstens und dann ärgere ich mich nicht über mein Bauch"gold" von so einem bäh-schmeckenden Kuchen. 
Heute Abend gab's für mich nur Wasser. 
Ein schönes Wochenende
wünsche ich
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

Juhu das Fasten funkt, 
Hab jetzt von Ascher bis Heut schon 5,2 Kg verloren
Ich bin ja so stolz auf mich nur noch 27,3 Kg bis zu meinem Ziel

----------


## mämchen

Obelix, Wahnsinn!  
Ich gratuliere dir ganz herzlich und wünsch dir, dass es so weitergeht. Ganz so schnell geht es bei mir nicht, bin wohl nicht so streng mit mir, aber ich hab auch nicht sooo viel vor! Halt durch!     
Neidische Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Brava

Klasse Obelix du BIST TOLL

----------


## Patientenschubser

Prima dieser schnelle Gewichtsverlust... 
nur wer soo schnell abnimmt nimmt in aller Regel auch das Gewicht wieder schnell zu.... 
Langsamer ist besser hat mir mein Doc extra nochmal gesagt...

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser 
der Trick an der Sache ist 4 Liter Wasser nach der Kur weitertrinken langsam auf 3 Liter reduzieren und Gewicht halten, Gewicht halten, Gewicht halten (hilft mir zumindest weiter meins zu reduzieren)

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na jeder wie er es meint... 
Ich mach es schön langsam mit ernährungsumstellung dann werd ich mein Gewicht auch halten...

----------


## mämchen

In knapp elf Wochen habe ich aktuell 2,6 Kilo abgenommen. Das ist nicht sooo viel, aber ich bin trotzdem stolz auf mich, denn ich mache keine allzu großen Klimmzüge. Lucys Tipps unter "abnehmen mit novafeel", gut nachkochbare Vorschläge von Euch allen, bei denen auch die Familie mit isst, die schmecken, satt machen und trotzdem "schlank" sind, haben mir geholfen. 
Allen, die noch dabei sind, will ich mal wieder Mut machen und sagen: es lohnt sich! Macht weiter!
Und wer den Start verpasst hat: fang *jetzt* an, du wirst stolz auf dich sein! Am Anfang war ich schon einfach froh darüber, nicht mehr weiter zuzunehmen... 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den verlorenen Kilos! Mögen sie lange verschollen bleiben!  
Lars hat von Anfang Dezember bis heute fast 10 kg weg, ich auch, wobei heute morgen schwankte die blöde Waage wieder... *lach* Unsere Waage wird mal heiß geliebt, mal drohen wir ihr an, sie fliegt aus dem Fenster. 
Wirst Du denn dem Naschkram auch nach der Fastenzeit widerstehen und abends tapfer Rohkost o.ä. knabbern anstelle Chips, Schoki und Co.? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hmm ich hab gerade Nachtdienst, da ess ich abends einen gr. Becher Joghurt und viel viel viel leckere Trauben dazu reichlich Wasser, das putzt durch...

----------


## Obelix1962

@Patientenschubser 
jetzt versteh ich auch Deine Abwesenheit des Abends Schichti

----------


## Patientenschubser

Oh Herr im Himmel schmeiß Reim Worte vom Himmel. 
Obelix ich glaube es reicht mit der "Reimerei"...

----------


## mämchen

@Andrea: ja, das möchte ich schon. So wie sich die Nascheri als schlechte Angewohnheit eingeschlichen hat, sollte das bewußte Weglassen der "Einstieg ins Abgewöhnen" sein. So wie Schichti-Mucki-Schubsi  :laughter01:   mit dem rauchen... 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch zu euren "Verlusten", überleg mal, das sind insgesamt 80 Stück Butter - oder umgerechnet in Rahmgulasch ? ? ? 
@Schubser: so ähnlich wie dein Schichtdienst-Abendessen sehen z.Zt. meine Mittagessen aus, ich bin alleine und muss keine anderen hungrigen Mäuler stopfen: heute eine kleine Birne, zwei EL Himbeeren (Rest von heißen Himbeeren vom So), Hüttenkäse, 1/2 Tasse Milch und 2 EL Cornflakes als Müsli, danach einen großen Pott Kaffee...    
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Patientenschubser

Also ich gestehe, ich gönne mir schon ab und an mal etwas Süsses, 
das muss sein sagt auch mein Doc.
Er nennt das Belohnung fürs durchstehen für Tage ohne den Naschkram und das Nichtrauchen und Abnehmen.
So machts Spaß und abgenommen hab ich auch schon fleißig... wieviel weiß ich nicht da ich erst an Ostern wieder auf die Waage steigen werde,
aber mit den Gürteln hab ich langsam das Problem das ich neue Löcher 
(am hinteren Ende !!!) brauche... sonst rutschen mir die Hosen davon..  :Smiley:  
Auch nicht schlecht...

----------


## Maggie

Eigentlich müßte ich nicht fasten, aber leider darf ich im Moment nur Schonkost zu mir nehmen, habe leider schon 4 kg abgenommen *plärr* 
Leute fastet nicht so sehr, denn Essen ist ein Stückchen Lebensqualität und wenn man krank wird, nimmt ganz schnell von alleine ab. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Maggie, 
durch deine Erkrankung "fastest" du natürlich unfreiwillig, und ich wünsche dir von ganzem Herzen, dass du bald mal wieder "normal" essen kannst, ohne es hinterher büßen zu müssen. Wenn man dann auch schon schlank ist und weiter abnimmt, fühlt man sich noch schwächer und schlapper - und sieht leider sicher auch so aus! 
Aber soweit ich weiß, sind alle, die sich hier beteiligen, ganz gut gepolstert, und es ist eben auch keineswegs gesund, wenn sich das Gewicht zu sehr nach oben bewegt, teilweise schon jahrelang zu weit oben und damit ein Risiko für Herzerkrankungen, Diabetes, Bluthochdruck, erhöhte Blutfette usw. bedeutet. Hier hilft fasten, eine Erkrankung zu vermeiden. 
Ganz klar ist gutes Essen ein Stück Lebensqualität. Allerdings habe ich jetzt festgestellt, dass gutes Essen nicht gleichbedeutend mit fettem Essen ist, und dass es auch mit kleineren Portionen geht. 
Wie lange wirst du denn noch Schonkost essen müssen?   
Ich wünsch dir, dass es dir bald besser geht und schick dir einen dicken Knuddler 
Ute

----------


## Maggie

Hi Ute,
da haste wohl recht, dass man sich schlapp fühlt, wenn man nicht genug Energie in Form von Futter zu sich nimmt. Eingefallen seh´ ich auch schon aus. Na ja das wird auch wieder.
Essen kann ich schon lange nicht mehr alles, aber so zwischendurch ein gutes Steak und auch mal Maultaschen oder Spätzle das ist ne feine Sache.
Im Moment muss ich noch vorsichtig sein, denn wie ich etwas außer der Reihe esse, merke ich wie es zwickt. Aber nur die ganze Zeit Hafersüppchen, das geht nicht........brrrr. 
Und nun zu diesen ganzen Diäten: 
 ich kenne so viele Leute die unbedingt abnehmen wollen, die machen fast jedes Jahr zu Frühjahr ne andere Diät. Ich finde das nur übel. Erst fasten sie was das Zeug hält, nehmen auch noch Pillchen zum abnehmen ein und im Herbst futtern die wieder und irgendwann haben die meist noch fettere Ärsche als zuvor. 
Wenn ich die Veranlagung zu nem großen Bobbes hab, dann bringt die beste Diät nicht viel, das ist meine Meinung. Oder wenn man etwas festere Oberschenkel hat, der eine ist eben etwas stabiler gebaut, als der andere und das sollte man akzeptieren.   
Ich denke einfach, dass man seine Essgewohnheiten umstellen sollte, wenn man das Gefühl hat zu dick zu sein und sich unwohl fühlt oder wenn die Blutwerte in der Richtung nicht mehr stimmen.
Und dass man sich nicht ungestraft jeden Tag nen Hamburger und Fritten reinhauen kann, sollte ja auch jedem klar sein. 
Gut essen bedeutet nicht gleich fett zu essen. Die Geschmacksnerven von den meisten unter uns, sind schon dermaßen durch Fast Food verdorben, dass wir erst mal wieder unsere Geschmacksnerven trainieren müssten, um wirklich gutes Essen schätzen zu können.
Die ganzen Geschmacksverstärker und was sonst noch alles in der Nahrung ist, führen auch dazu, dass man einfach zuviel isst. 
Na ja wahrscheinlich kann ich als Dünne da gar nicht richtig mitreden, ich verstehe nur nicht, wie sich manche Leute tütenweise Chips reinhauen können ohne dass es ihnen übel wird, oder wenn ich im Geschäft sehe was manche auf Feiern alles in sich reinstopfen, da wird mir ganz übel. 2 oder 3 Stücker Sahnetorte brrrrr 
Oder wenn ich in Gaststätten schon nen übergroßen Teller mit einer Mahlzeit sehe, da wird mir ganz übel. In der heutigen Zeit leidet doch niemand mehr wirklich an Hunger, dann wäre es doch besser, eine kleinere Menge auf dem Teller und die Preise etwas runter zu schrauben.
So wird auch nichts weggeworfen. Wenn ich überlege, wie wir im Überfluss leben und zum Teil mit Lebensmittel umgehen und wo anders auf der Welt sterben Menschen an Unterernährung................schlimm, schlimm ist das. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Maggie, 
zum ersten Teil deines Beitrages: sei ruhig noch eine Weile vorsichtig, solange dein Körper sich so rächt, ich glaube fest daran, dass sich das durchhalten für dich lohnt. 
Und zum Rest: ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu, in allen Punkten! Auch für mich sehe ich dieses Fasten als Ansporn, eingeschlichene schlechte Gewohnheiten wieder abzulegen und bewußter zu kochen und zu essen. 
Unfreiwillige Unterstützung erfahre ich dabei durch Unverträglichkeit von Geschmacksverstärkern, Farbstoffen, Citronensäure und so Sachen, die in allen Fertigprodukten drin sind. Meine Familie muss mitessen oder sehen, wie sie satt wird, ist ja für alle gesünder. 
Einen anderen Aspekt hab ich aber doch noch: auch bei (noch-)nicht-Diabetikern spielt Insulin im Blutkreislauf eine große Rolle. Und wenn der Insulinspiegel im Blut durch eine Störung zu hoch ist, muss der Betroffene essen - er muss einfach, es geht nicht anders! Ich hatte schon Unterzuckerungen, da hab ich in kürzester Zeit Süßkram reingestopft, der sonst für drei Mahlzeiten gereicht hätte, mit dem Ergebnis, dass der Blutzuckerwert ins andere Extrem umgeschlagen ist. Und dick wird man davon natürlich auch ganz schnell. Wem es so geht, ist zu raten, mal beim Arzt einen Blutzuckertest machen zu lassen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Maggie

Hi Ute, 
bei Unterzuckerung hilft da nicht Traubenzucker pur?? Kenn mich da nicht aus, weil mit meinem Blutzuckerspiegel hatte ich noch nie irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten. 
Fertigprodukte, bzw. Knorr Fix oder Maggi Fix vertrage ich auch ganz schlecht, obwohl es mir schmeckt. Aber da fängt mein Darm gleich wieder an zu meckern.
Es ist halt sehr bequem so zu kochen, überhaupt wenn man den ganzen Tag bei der Arbeit ist und am Abend kein Lust mehr hat stundenlang in der Küche zu stehen. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## mämchen

Grundsätzlich hilft bei Unterzuckerung Traubenzucker oder Apfelsaft am besten, ja. Aber der kleine Teufel in mir sagt dann z.B., die Gelegenheit ist günstig, etwas zu essen, was du sonst meidest: Schokomüsli, Kaffeestückchen, früher auch mal Milchschnitte oder fertigen süßen Quark. Das alles dauert natürlich viel zu lange, bis es ankommt. Aber irgendwie ist auch das Hirn unterversorgt, ich merke nicht immer, wie weit unten ich schon bin, und es kommt zu solchen Fehlreaktionen. Ich habe aber auch schon so heftige Unterzuckerungen gehabt, dass ich einen ganzen Würfel Traubenzucker verschlungen habe und immer noch gezittert.  
Ja, und die Zusatzstoffe und Geschmacksverstärker: sie sind ja nicht nur in den Fix-Produkten, sondern auch in Wurst, in Aufstrichen, Farbstoff in Vanillepudding, im Brühwürfel aus dem Discounter, Citronensäure als Haltbarkeitsmacher - ich habe Ekzeme, die heftig aufblühen, wenn ich was falsches erwische, die Augen hab ich inzwischen im Griff. 
Ein schönes Wochenende wünscht euch 
Ute

----------


## urologiker

Fasten spielt in meinem Leben keine Rolle, da ich froh bin, wenn ich überhaupt einmal geregelt esse. Appetit kenne ich schon lange nicht mehr - ich esse praktisch nach der Uhr um es nicht zu vergessen. 
Andererseits finde ich es eine geniale Selbsterfahrung - es ist einfach mal eine Abwechslung von intuitiven Alltag! 
logiker, Unfreiwillig-Faster  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Teetante

*@ Logiker! 
ernährst Du Dich denn dann wenigstens halbwegs gesund, wenn Du schon keinen Appetit mehr kennst? 
Liegt es am Streß tagsüber oder wieso ißt Du nur nach der Uhr, damit Du es nicht ganz vergißt? 
Essen vergessen, das müßte mir auch mal passieren...  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------

